# My puppy could be the very first V taking the VHDF test!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

On his seven-months birthday, Marcus got his birthday present: he was entered in the VHDF (Versatile Hunting Dog Federation) HAE (Hunting Aptitude Evaluation) test. I believe he could be the very first Vizsla ever taking this test. We were so proud of him as he finished first with impressive 69 out of 70 points. Marcus also scored a bonus point for holding his point at the running pheasant. The most amazing thing is that neither my husband or I are hunters. I was also handling him for this kind of test for the very first time in my life as well. I wanted to share this news with the V. membership: in case you don't have the NAVDHA testing happening in your area, there could be the VHDF one.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations. Good to see another Vizsla owner feeding into the Vizsla nature.

Maybe you should take up hunting, it can be very rewarding!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

GarysApollo said:


> Congratulations. Good to see another Vizsla owner feeding into the Vizsla nature.
> 
> Maybe you should take up hunting, it can be very rewarding!


Thanks GarysApollo. This is what we hear here as well that with the dog like that we need to start hunting. Currently, I am looking for someone to tag alone with. We once dragged a game bird in the tall grass far away and tried to make it very difficult to locate and Marcus managed to track this bird with no problems and, as we did not move a bit, he retrieved and brought the bird back to us (how did he know what he needed to do with no training at all?) He definitely likes anything related to hunting a lot. I can't explain it, but we could swear that when there was a gun shot during his HAE test, every time he would stop and look at the sky to check if anything is falling down (how in the World would he know what the gun shot means?), then would look at the shooter (really, you missed again?) and continue with his field search for a wild game.


----------

